# Bunnies and other animals interacting



## myLoki (Jan 18, 2007)

I looked through all of the photo philes trying to figure out where this picture would fit. It was so cute I just had to share!

My friend's chi puppy, Carmelo, was so fascinated with Loki butwouldn't get near him. Loki completely ignored the fellow!haha. Poor Carmelo just wanted a friend to play with.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 18, 2007)

Here are Missy and Timmy


----------



## binkies (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 18, 2007)

:nicethread


----------



## Pipp (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## binkies (Jan 18, 2007)

Pipp how funny!

BTW our cat stella takes the veggies at any given chance!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 19, 2007)

This is my Maisie, trying to get our Hobbes tocome into the pen with her (which he's fully allowed to do, as both outkitties' have trimmed claws). It's funny because the kittiesjust don't really seem interested in going into the pen with the girlswhen they're out. The girls tend to offend them with theirintense curiousity at the kitties' tails. Hehe...

So, here's Maisie trying to get Hobbes to "Come on in!!"






And here's our Hobbes sniffing Flower through the pen wall:





And Hobbes watching Flower run by (back when she was just a baby!):


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2007)

Eve loves Oberon! And yes, there is a black kitten hiding in there!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 20, 2007)

The bonded couple.


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 20, 2007)

*Kathy wrote: *


> The bonded couple.




that is too cute!


----------



## Aina (Jan 22, 2007)

Sky getting some kisses from Maggie.






A truce


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 22, 2007)

I love this thread, these are the most adorable pics! Here's a few of mine..

The whole family:








I love this one!






The first meeting:











Now:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 22, 2007)

Aww...Floppy looks so adorable in that baby picture (where he's being held)!!! 

I just LOOOOOVE baby bunnies...


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 22, 2007)

This picture looks weird, I know - it seems thatBrewster is leaping onto BunBun, but in reality she's not very bravewith the bunnies and was trying to leap away when she got spooked byLucky and had to jump over BunBun instead


----------



## KimandCocoa (Jan 22, 2007)

What cute pics everyone!! :bunnydance:






You can see that Cocoa is on the top of his box. He waschewing and shaking it so my roommate's cat Phoebe went over to seewhat was going on!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 22, 2007)

Hehe...Phoebe looks like she's smiling! And Cocoa looks all disapproving...haha!!

VERY cute!


----------



## turbosmommy (Jan 23, 2007)

heres poopie bothering turbo


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 26, 2007)

Well they aren&#39;t really interacting... Mocha is conked out on his side, LOL.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 14, 2007)

Parker, Connor, and Macey.
















Tyson and Macey






Macey and our old yellow lab, Carson. He was the greatest dog in the world, but my mom was allergic and we had to keep him outside, so it just wasn't fair to him, so we found him a loving home where he is kept inside. We just couldn't stand watching his sad eyes follow us as we went inside.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL! That's sooo cute!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 27, 2007)

Wash and one of my dogs Duke


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 30, 2007)

I love the mellow dogs, getting crawled on by bunnies!


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 2, 2007)

Houdina and her favorite bunnies...


----------



## Baby Juliet (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## kathy5 (Dec 16, 2007)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tByk3R1dezg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tByk3R1dezg[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wKgt8aQr_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wKgt8aQr_M[/ame]


----------

